# It's been a month since my best friend passed away



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

First off, I'd like to apologize for not being on SM for quite a while. I noticed that there are many new faces enjoying the site but those that have been here a while know that I was pregnant and (if we are friends on Facebook) know that I gave birth to a baby boy on October 12, 2013. Life was almost perfect for 3 weeks and then what I least expected happened - Aolani got sick and passed away a few days later. No, I don't know what he had as we never made it to the vet who we had planned to see the day after he died but after speaking with many of my SM friends I have an idea. However, knowing now doesn't change the outcome, though I wish everyday that I could go back and do some things differently. He was only 4 years old and I can honestly say he was my best friend. He was the only one I 100% confided in and knew all my struggles and highlights of my days. He was so much a part of my life and he even helped to announce my pregnancy (and the gender of my baby on FB to our friends. He was my best friend and I wish I could have done more for him while he was still alive especially towards the end where my focus was more on my newborn. I wanted to share this information with my SM family for a while now but just couldn't get around to do so until today. He passed away in my arms the night of November 3rd. Below are just a few pics - he and I a few days before I gave birth and then pictures that were taken on him a few days before Halloween (these would be the last set of pics he took before he got sick). 
I ask that each one of you hug and kiss your little one for me in memory of Aolani and if you can, take them for a nice long walk - one of Aolani's favorite things to do.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I also wanted to thank whoever donated rescue raffle tickets to me. That is how long I haven't been on SM. That was very sweet and generous.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

OMG I am so sorry to hear about Aolani. I can't even imagine the pain you must be feeling right now. I am sending prayers to you and your family.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know you loved him very much. You have my deepest sympathy.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh my, I am so sorry for your loss and I can't even imagine what you are going through. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

You know I love you Edith. That void will never go away...you'll just learn to live with it and carry the memory of Aolani in your heart. He was so very very loved and he will live in the minds and hearts of many. I am forever grateful for Aolani. Because of him I got to become friends with you...such a special, beautiful person.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

This is such devastating news and my heart is breaking for you. I just don't know what to say. I'm so very sorry.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Edith, Aolani was such a special little guy who had a very special place in many of our hearts. He was very much loved and will be very much missed. He adored you and you could see it in every picture you posted of him. You gave him the best life any fluff could ask for. I'm glad you are finally able to share this here with your SM family. Continued prayers for healing. Consider my 3 fluffs hugged from you and will take them all out for a walk as soon as the weather permits. I'll tell them all about Aolani and that they have him to thank for a walk in the time of year that their mom takes them for walks much less frequently then she should. Give baby Sergio a snuggle and kiss from me. (((hugs)))


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet baby Aolani. I cannot imagine how hard this must be for you. I will always remember him.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

My thoughts are with you I'm deeply saddened Aolani was such a beautiful boy and I remember his amazing reveal of your pregnancy on here, I'm so sorry I will give Maizy a big cuddle tonight. Congrats on the birth of your baby boy I hope he can keep your mind occupied at this extremely hard time!

Lisa and Maizy xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I can't even imagine how hard this was for you to lose your baby so young. I've lost several fluffs through out the years, but they were all seniors. He was such a beautiful little guy! I remember your video of him walking in the snow. I know your heart is breaking. You'll have lovely memories of him to help you through this difficult time. Run and play at the bridge Sweet Aolani !


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Edith - am glad you shared this with our SM family. I know it was hard to do but I think there are many who are here and care and want to send their condolences. Aolani was one of those Maltese whom we felt like belonged to all our families(or we wished did). He was so handsome, and smart and such a good sport with his mom's photographic prowess You always captured such great moments and the ultimate was your pregnancy and blue/pink bowl reveal. :wub::wub: I wish there was something we could do to take your pain away but it will take time and I know Sergio will keep you busy. Aolani will be in your heart forever, loving you and thankful for the time you had. :grouphug:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aoloni is so loved and missed by all. Don't feel like you didn't do enough, you did all you could, sometimes they get sick and we can't prevent their passing. He knows you loved him and did everything you could. He's in heaven watching over you and your baby boy and telling everyone how great he had it...
We're here for you any time! Love and hugs!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

So sorry for your loss. I read about it on FB but could not post since I am not on your friend's list. I was waiting that you post here on SM but could understand how difficult it was for you to do it. All of us who lost one of those fluffs know how heartbreaking it is to go through this.:grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Edith, I remember a long time ago when I first joined SM some pics you posted of Aolani in a prison suit & a sailor suit (different times)---they were so, so adorable. He seemed to know what you wanted for the camera---there was a bond there that he was so aware of & it showed up in the pictures you posted. I also loved the beach pics you made of him. . . such beautiful memories. 
I don't know why he had to pass from your life just now, as it seems that you needed him as much as ever, but there are things in life we just can't explain. One thing I do know is that he was truly "special" is so many ways---even if he wasn't good in crowds----his face lit up for you. Some dogs were meant for a time & a season for reasons that, humanly speaking, are mystical, and I think he must have been one of those. May God wrap His loving arms around you as you grieve his loss. He truly was remarkable.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

He was such a "Boy." And so many of us adored him. I am going to miss all those videos and pictures. I have gone back and looked at many since we heard the news of his sudden passing. They bring both tears and smiles. I hope that for you they will bring more smiles than tears soon. You had such a beautiful relationship with him and it showed so clearly. 

:grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry:NO:smcry: MY HEART IS BREAKING FOR YOU, I LOVED AOLANI, , I AM SO SORRY EDITH, I KNOW HOW MUCH YOU LOVED YOUR LITTLEMAN, HE KNEW HOW MUCH YOU LOVED HIM, YOUR HEART IS HEAVY IT'S HARD TO LOSS YOUR BEST FRIEND, I WILL BE PRAYING FOR YOU
I AM GLAD YOU HAVE GIVEN BIRTH TO A LITTLE ANGEL BOY, WHAT DID YOU NAME HIM, I'D LOVE TO SEE PICTURES OF HIM, I HAVE WONDERED FOR SOMETIME IF YOU HAD POOPED:innocent: I MEAN GAVE BIRTH.
I WILL ALWAYS REMEBER YOUR LITTLE AOLANI
REST IN PEACE LITTLEMAN


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Edith. There aren't words for the depth of the loss. You were a spectacular mom to Aolani. You took great care of him and loved him unconditionally. He was an exceptional boy. He will be missed by many. Consider the hugs and walks done. Sending a big hug to you.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Edith -- you know how heartbroken I've been for you. Aolani was such a very special boy and loved by so many of us. He will definitely be missed. He was lucky to have had you as his Mom.

RIP sweet Aolani. And hugs and prayers for you, sweet Edith.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I also read about your precious Aolani on FB. I am so sorry for the loss of your precious boy, Edith. You were so lucky to have each other even if it was for a very short time. Little Aolani knew how much you loved him. He is at the Rainbow Bridge playing and waiting for you. Congrats on little Sergio, I hope he helps bring you some comfort. :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Edith, I am shocked and saddened by this news. When I read the title of your post, I thought one of your human best friends had died. I recoiled in horror when I realized it was Aoloni who had passed. We never expect to lose the young ones. My honorary Maltese, Cisco died two months ago, but he was 16 and 1/2 . I am still grieving for him, so I can't even imagine what it must be like to lose a young one so unexpectedly. I always loved Aoloni. He was so handsome and seemed full of personality. I, too, remember how you used him to reveal your pregnancy. I also remember the prison and sailor suit pictures that Sandi mentioned. 

You have my deepest sympathy. I hope you find comfort in your memories and in the joy of your new son.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Edith I am truly sorry for your loss. I hope you can find peace and comfort in your special memories of your sweet Aolani. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Very sorry for your loss, Edith. I was in love with beautiful Aolani and always will be. 

Rest in peace, little one. We all love you more than you could ever imagine.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Edith, my heart truly hurts for you. No matter how we look at it, it just doesn't seen fair that Aolani left so soon and so suddenly. Sandi's words are so wise- Aolani surely fulfilled a wonderful purpose even in his short life. He gave us all joy and smiles and gave you the ability to love and care for a little one so openly. I know he's changed your life and I am glad that he was able to meet Sergio before he passed. Aolani is greatly missed but always remembered. I have so many photos saved of him for "haircut references." Thinking of it, I think it was his special character shining through more than the haircuts themselves! Obi, Owen, and I send you big hugs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Edith, I can not begin to imagine how hard this is for you. Aolani was such a special guy. Thank you for sharing a part of him with us. I hope as time goes by, you will be able to remember all the happy moments you shared with him. RIP Aolani.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Edith, I was heartbroken when I heard that our very special little boy had gone. I am so very sorry. After I read your post, I went back to watch some of your previous videos and posted pictures. Tracey may not know this, but at the time your Aolani went to heaven, her Ben was in great jeopardy. It was a very sad week. We will all miss him and your charming pictures and stories. I hope you will still visit here and let us share our fluffs with you.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I am so sad to learn of the loss of your darling boy. RIP beautiful Aolani.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Edith, my heart breaks at this sad news of Aolani passing. Some of our dogs are such special angels that they have to get their pretty wings a little earlier than we would like. We all loved hearing from Aolani and I love the picture of him peeking from the covers. Hug your precious baby boy, we would love to see pictures.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I am so sorry and sad about your loss. Hugs from my two.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sylie said:


> Oh Edith, I was heartbroken when I heard that our very special little boy had gone. I am so very sorry. After I read your post, I went back to watch some of your previous videos and posted pictures. Tracey may not know this, but at the time your Aolani went to heaven, her Ben was in great jeopardy. It was a very sad week. We will all miss him and your charming pictures and stories. I hope you will still visit here and let us share our fluffs with you.


Sylvia - you're right. That was such a very tough period with all the sad news about the Malts and members here with serious health issues. :smcry:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

There are no words for the sadness and pain that has come from the great loss of Aolani. May your grief lessen each day.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm so glad to see you here again. I know the ache in your heart will never go away completely, but know that Aolani will always be in our hearts too!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss - such a handsome boy. Congratulations on your new baby! I didn't know Aolani, but I can tell by reading the replies you were a great mommy to him. I'm sure your heart must be breaking for him and I hope you can take comfort in knowing he's no longer sick, but playing happily at The Bridge until you can reunite one day. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Edith! Honey I'm so sorry. Aolani truly was a special, beautiful boy. I love the picture of both of you, you're stunning. The pain must be unbearable at times. I know that feeling. Thank God for our memories, right? My Crisse died in her sleep last January. I miss her so much. 

Please know how happy I am for you and your husband and your precious son. 

Winter Solstice is December 21st. I'll be asking everyone to light a candle at 8pm that night, in memory of all of our babies at the Bridge. Please don't worry Edith, if you cannot. We'll all be telling Aolani how much we love him and he'll always be remembered. 

I wish you peace, sweet girl.
Xoxoxo


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

KAG said:


> Oh Edith! Honey I'm so sorry. Aolani truly was a special, beautiful boy. I love the picture of both of you, you're stunning. The pain must be unbearable at times. I know that feeling. Thank God for our memories, right? My Crisse died in her sleep last January. I miss her so much.
> 
> Please know how happy I am for you and your husband and your precious son.
> 
> ...


I will most definitely put up a picture of Aolani on my prayer mantel...he will be in my heart when, on winter solstice, we sing for our beloved who departed this earth, but remain in our hearts. Because Edith gave us a picture, oh, many beautiful pictures of Aolani's essence, we were privileged to know him and love him. Dear, sweet beautiful boy....you were an angel...and your work was done. I hope you can find some peace, Edith, in knowing that his work was done. Bless you, sweet boy.


----------



## Bindi'sMom (Jan 29, 2013)

I think I know what you are going through and I'm so very sorry...I lost my sweet Munchkin almost 3 years ago. I does get easier but you never forget, Aolani will always leave in your heart! Just remember that he is in dogie heaven now... Thank you for sharing!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Oh Edith, I was heartbroken when I heard that our very special little boy had gone. I am so very sorry. After I read your post, I went back to watch some of your previous videos and posted pictures. Tracey may not know this, but at the time your Aolani went to heaven, her Ben was in great jeopardy. It was a very sad week. We will all miss him and your charming pictures and stories. I hope you will still visit here and let us share our fluffs with you.


I did receive a email about little Aolani the week Ben was hospitalized. I was heartbroken when I heard the news.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I remember when you and Aolani joined SM. I can't believe that Aolani left us so soon. I don't have the words to tell you how sorry I am for his loss. You have both been part of our family, and we all feel the loss. May the coming days, weeks and months bring you some amount of peace. We will never forget your sweet boy.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Lifting up a prayer for you all.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am so sorry that you lost such a precious and dear friend. It must be so difficult dealing the with sad loss of you best little friend while trying to be joyous over your new arrival.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

I am just seeing this this morning and my heart is breaking for you. Losing one of fluffs is one of the hardest things we will ever have to endure. Just know that everyone in your SM family is holding you close in our hearts and prayers. He will be waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge when you cross over just as my precious Maggie will be waiting for me. It will be a tail-wagging, joyous reunion! Hold your newborn close and always tell him about his furry little brother....


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I am truly upset for your loss! I was in tears when I read this as it really hit me! I am happy though he had you in his life and didn't pass away in a cold hospital table or alone! He was comfortable to pass in your arms........................... just writing and reading this is making me tear up! I send you my condolences, prayers, hugs etc; Plus you know that we (meaning SM Family) are here for you 100% and are grieving along side of you!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Thank you, everyone for your posts. Nothing like people who love maltese to know the love I have for Aolani. He was my first baby. Again, I don't know what he passed away from but based on conversations I have had with some of you it could have possibly been GME/NME. Life isn't fair but I am thankful for the time we spent together, the friends we made and I am especially thankful that he met my son. I will never see them interact with lhe another but we did go on a few walks together which is something they both love. I will continue to visit and post on SM as I do enjoy seeing our fluffs in pics and videos and because SM has given me more love and support than I could ever imagine. Below is a pic of my baby, Sergio, for tnose who asked.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Edith, I heard about Aolani from some of your FB friends and I am just shocked and so so sorry. I also LOVED Aolani photos and videos, he was such a doll and I can totally tell how much you loved him. I hope you'll check back in with us, and hopefully at some point your heart will be ready for another little fluff. Sergio is adorable, and I know he is keeping you super busy and filling up your heart.


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

I am so, so sorry for the loss of your little fluff. He will forever be your first baby and even though he was taken way too soon, be thankful for the time you had together. Congratulations on Sergio, he certainly is a cutie! :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so saddened to hear of your loss of dear little Aolani. He was a really special little guy. I am glad your two little ones did get a chance to meet. My heart breaks for you. No matter how old they are when they die, I think we always wonder if we could have done things differently. Just know that you were a great Mom to Aolani :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

There's my little Sergio!! Look at that handsome, happy little man. Sergio, you just always do something super cute and funny when your mommy is feeling a little sad. That will help her heart more than anything.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Edith, I think God sent you Sergio because HE knew Aolani's life was going to be cut short. He is that kind of God! 
Sergio reminds me of my latino grand-son. . . and believe me, that is special. I will follow this story w. great anticipation. He is ever so special.
I know healing takes time. Don't rush it. Allow it to run it's course. We are here for the long-haul. Sending hugs.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Edith,
My heart breaks for you. We have never met but I went back to watch some of your youtube videos. They are precious and you did an amazing job teaching him, videoing him, and loving your little Aolani! Now you have a precious son to love and you can show him the videos as he gets older. I lost my Dolly in May but now I have sweet Carley. She is my fourth maltese in 32 years. I can only imagine you will get another maltese one day so your little son can share the love like you had with Aolani. Aolani blessed your life and you blessed his. Now Sergio will overwhelm you with love and all the cute things he will do. You will be an amazing mother to him. He will bless your life and you will bless his.
God bless you….


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

johita said:


> thank you, everyone for your posts. Nothing like people who love maltese to know the love i have for aolani. He was my first baby. Again, i don't know what he passed away from but based on conversations i have had with some of you it could have possibly been gme/nme. Life isn't fair but i am thankful for the time we spent together, the friends we made and i am especially thankful that he met my son. I will never see them interact with lhe another but we did go on a few walks together which is something they both love. I will continue to visit and post on sm as i do enjoy seeing our fluffs in pics and videos and because sm has given me more love and support than i could ever imagine. Below is a pic of my baby, sergio, for tnose who asked.


Edith thank you for sharing the picture of little Sergio, he is adorable. You know I have been thinking about you today and the deep sadness and loneliness you are feeling, it is like someone came and ripped a piece of your heart, I know how that hurts and it really never goes away, I loved your little Aolani, I remember all the pictures , video's and stories you have shared with us, we understood how much you love him, we all grieve with you. It doesn't seem fair, he was so young and had so much life,I wish I could give you a big hug and cry with you, and then I would ask if I could hold your precious little Sergio. I often think when God takes something away he always gives something beautiful back,( and that's your beautiful little son,) I think it's because he loves us and grieves with us also.
I love you Edith and will continue my prayers for you, I know it hurts but it does get better in time


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Edith, I am so very sorry, from the bottom of my heart. I don't get to the computer often anymore, I am in shock and my heart breaks for you. Darling Aolani, is so special, we all will cherish the adorable pictures and videos you have shared with us. He truly is one special boy, and you were a fantastic Mommy to him.

Bless you dear Edith, I will do just as you asked. 

Please forgive me, for not being on top of things, many blessings to you, with your darling Sergio.

Much love, hugs, and prayers to you.

Christine


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Edith what a special boy Aolani was and how special you two were together. The photos you posted are precious. I can't tell you how much he meant to us and how much we enjoyed seeing his photos and that you shared him with us. Soon after I found out about Aolani, I dressed Jodi in your gift - the sweater and hat you knitted for us with the little maple leaf buttons - remember the surprise little cap? : ) It is a treasured keepsake and it's even more special because I think Aolani was a little model for it, helping out his Ma. And yes, Jodi will get hugs and kisses and a special walk just for your little guy. We will always remember him.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss :grouphug:


----------



## Lucille'Lulu'Ball (Nov 21, 2013)

I am so sorry!! I just joined but I am so attached my little one already! I will definitely give her some love! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

So sorry for your loss even though I didn't get to know your little boy. Sending happy thoughts your way and hope you are doing ok.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Dear Edith, I was shocked and heart broken to hear about sweet Aolani. I feel like we all got to know him and his wonderful personality with the great pictures and videos. I remember that I got him a blankie for SS one year and how he would go to it! So sweet. He will always be a precious little boy, forever in our hearts. I have had a loss of a little boy and know how horrible it is. The pain never goes away but after a while we learn to live with it. Just be good to yourself and enjoy your new little baby. We are all here for you and I hope that you will come by sm often. Sending lots of love and hugs. :grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Looks like he had lots of personality and very handsome too. I hope that when your grief ends you will be able to look back and think of all the wonderful times you had together.


----------

